# When to U/S



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am helping with a breeding. I don't do this a lot and my memory is shot. When do you guys check by U/S?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

28 days after the breeding.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our repro vet always schedules for 25-28 days.


----------

